# Sad Day at HalfSmokes House



## HalfSmoked (Mar 4, 2020)

I've seen this posted by other members and I feel for them. Now it will be our turn at HalfSmokes house. Today we have an appointment with the vet to put one of family 
friends to sleep. Very sad but she is 19 years old and has lived a great life. Has traveled even spend time in the Virgin Islands. She was originally our sons we had her since 2003.









Will be greatly missed. Our next in line is 18 years old then 12 and 4 years old.

Warren


----------



## xray (Mar 4, 2020)

I’m very sorry to hear Warren. My condolences.


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 4, 2020)

Warren, I feel for you, friend. She looks like such a wonderful expression of pure love. I'm shedding a tear for you and her.

My best,

Ray


----------



## Omnivore (Mar 4, 2020)

I'm so sorry, Warren. It sounds like you've given her an amazing life and I bet she loved you dearly. 19 years! You were definitely doing something right!


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 4, 2020)

Sorry to hear bud.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Mar 4, 2020)

Man I hate to hear that Warren.  My condolences!

Dave


----------



## texomakid (Mar 4, 2020)

Warren this breaks my heart. My wife Jana and I are active in dog rescue. We've been through this several times. We have an old stray in our barn right now (showed up yesterday - deaf and almost blind) We're trying to find her owner.

I'm a tough guy and this tears me up every time. Oh how we love the puppies...... 
19 years is a good run. You're in our thoughts.


----------



## bradger (Mar 4, 2020)

so sorry for you.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 4, 2020)

I'm sorry to hear that. I. Too. Knows very well how this feels.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 4, 2020)

Sorry for your loss Warren. I had to do this same thing just a few months ago so I know how bad it sucks. My condolences.


----------



## SmokinGame (Mar 4, 2020)

Sorry to hear, Warren. It is not something any of us look forward to.


----------



## 39Buick (Mar 4, 2020)

So sad to hear the news. Loosing members of the family is never easy! Prayers for you and your family during these times!


----------



## kit s (Mar 4, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> I've seen this posted by other members and I feel for them. Now it will be our turn at HalfSmokes house. Today we have an appointment with the vet to put one of family
> friends to sleep. Very sad but she is 19 years old and has lived a great life. Has traveled even spend time in the Virgin Islands. She was originally our sons we had her since 2003.
> 
> 
> ...


I know how you feel, though mine died from a heart attack worry over a female just down the road, I have had to put a few other family members (yes they do become family members) down and it never gets any easier at least for me.


----------



## pushok2018 (Mar 4, 2020)

Oh... I am so sorry, Warren... I can't even imagine how hard this is for you but absolutely can understand how you feel. 19 years is a very good run but it's never easy and extremely painful in any case....


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 4, 2020)

Thanks everyone for all the kind remarks and support. Yes they are definitely family members and in our house they are considered one of the children.

Warren


----------



## JC in GB (Mar 4, 2020)

So sad for your loss.  It is always so very hard to say goodbye to a friend.

JC


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 4, 2020)

Warren sorry for your loss it's never easy loosing a pet let alone one you've had that long


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 4, 2020)

pineywoods said:


> Warren sorry for your loss it's never easy loosing a pet let alone one you've had that long



Thanks Jerry


----------



## sdkid (Mar 4, 2020)

So sorry to hear. Our dausch is pretty old too. Shes a great pup, and rules the roost over the bigger dogs.


----------



## GATOR240 (Mar 4, 2020)

Sorry to hear this Warren.  I haven't had to go through this yet, but will be in the near future. You and the Mrs. take care.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 4, 2020)

So sorry for your loss Warren, they truly are family!  And the effects of their loss is felt long after they leave us... makes us cherish the good times we had with them that much more.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 4, 2020)

I'm really sad to hear this news Warren.  We had to put one of ours down 3 years ago and Miss Linda still cries on occasion.
Our heartfelt condolences to you and your family.
19 years is a good run, but it just doesn't make it any easier.  I'm dreading the day when my old girl Roxy......
Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 4, 2020)

I'm sorry to hear this Warren.
My sympathies are extended to you & yours.
I hate when that happens.

I won't even tell Mrs Bear ---It just upsets her.
I even have to change the channel whenever the commercial showing all the mistreated pets comes on our TV.

Bear


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 4, 2020)

Condolences to all who loved the dog....


----------



## 73saint (Mar 4, 2020)

Warren, I am so sorry for your loss.  Pets are like one of the family here as well.  I had to put my old lab, Jake, down a few years ago and it still hurts like hell.  I just try and remember the good times with him (there were many), and that he was a loyal, happy & good old boy.  Never easy, bud.


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 4, 2020)

It's heartbreaking but worth the memories a good pet brings to your life. Had dogs all my life and have been through it a number of times. Just had a chat with my youngest daughter yesterday and she thinks she's gonna lose one of her pups real soon. She's had them for years, never been married, and no kids. Those two dogs are her children. Just like the beagle pictured in my avatar. She's 10 now and it's going to be a painful day when we lose her.

Sad for your loss Warren,
Robert


----------



## zwiller (Mar 4, 2020)

Prayers and condolences to you and your family Warren.


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 4, 2020)

Sorry to hear this Warren,

My Molly (Black Lab) lived to be 14 and when it came time I was a wreck.  She and I hunted and were together always. . .God, I miss her!

Take care my friend,

John


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Mar 4, 2020)

Sorry to hear your sad news Warren.  I'm sure you had great 19 years, and they definitely become part of the family.  I had a black and tan like yours and I had to put her down at 7 years.  One of the hardest things I've ever done.  I feel for you.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 4, 2020)

So sorry to hear that Warren.  Our thoughts are with you and your family,  know how hard it is to lose a loved one. Went through it little over a year ago and it still brings tears from time to time. Give your other dogs hugs from me, this will bother them also...after we put our Angel to sleep our other two dogs weren't the same for awhile. 

Best wishes
Ryan


----------



## hooked on smoke (Mar 4, 2020)

Sorry to hear your news. Having been there I feel your pain and sorry. Hold on to the memories and great times you shared.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 4, 2020)

Warren , doing the right thing is never easy . 
Hang in there bud .


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 4, 2020)

My sincere condolences Warren, it's never easy. A dear friend set this to me when we had to lay down our Booboo Dog, hope it eases your pain a bit. RAY

When the Time Comes

If it should be that I grow frail and weak
And pain should keep me from my sleep,
Then will you do what must be done,
For this--the last battle--can't be won.

You will be sad I understand,
But don't let grief then stay your hand,
For on this day, more than the rest,
Your love and friendship must stand the test.

We have had so many happy years,
You wouldn't want me to suffer so.
When the time comes, please, let me go.

Take me to where my needs they'll tend,
Only, stay with me till the end
And hold me firm and speak to me
Until my eyes no longer see.

I know in time you will agree
It is a kindness you do to me.
Although my tail its last has waved,
From pain and suffering I have been saved.

Don't grieve that it must be you
Who has to decide this thing to do;
We've been so close--we two--these years,
Don't let your heart hold any tears.​


----------



## GATOR240 (Mar 4, 2020)

*Rainbow Bridge*


Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge.
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together.
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by.
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....

Author unknown...


----------



## bbqbrett (Mar 4, 2020)

Sorry to hear that Warren.  I know how hard that is to deal with.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 4, 2020)

So sorry to hear of your loss. Not to many years ago my Best Girl and companion of 15 had passed. Abby was a tiny dapple Dachshund. Black with multiple white spots and red boots. Of the dogs I've had Abby was truly My Dog...JJ


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 4, 2020)

My heart goes out to you. I have lost 2 furry best friends in the last 5 years and it was devastating. I have two now that I swear often are my one and only source of sanity.  They offer more in the way of stress relief and unconditional love that anything else in the world.


----------



## Jabiru (Mar 4, 2020)

What great dog, sounds like she had a great life. Terrible pain and I feel for you. 

We are on the last run with one of Our dogs - 13 year old Ridgeback, back legs are going.


----------



## Mastercaster (Mar 4, 2020)

Sorry to hear about this. Losing a pet is always tough. Take comfort in knowing that you gave her the best life possible over all of those years.


----------



## redheelerdog (Mar 4, 2020)

That is never any fun. Our great pets are some of our best loved. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## flagriller (Mar 5, 2020)

My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 5, 2020)

Sorry to hear about your loss. I remember when we had to put our first pup down. The first night I came home from work and realized he wasn't at the door wagging his tail and jumping up on me just about broke me. 

Chris


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Mar 5, 2020)

Really sad to hear the news Warren.

I still remember when I had to also make that decision....

John


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 5, 2020)

Again thanks for all the great support and the poems. Sawhorseray and GATOR240.

Warren


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 5, 2020)

Thoughts and Prayers to you and family.
Very difficult, but I'm sure she greatly appreciated the love and care you gave her.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Mar 5, 2020)

Warren, I am so sorry that this has to be done. We have cats in my house and it never gets any easier. It sounds like your baby girl has had a wonderful life with a family that truly cares. That is a true gift of it's own. Cherish the memories you have and let her be free of the pain that she must obviously be in. All my best to you and your family today.

G


----------



## negolien (Mar 5, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> I've seen this posted by other members and I feel for them. Now it will be our turn at HalfSmokes house. Today we have an appointment with the vet to put one of family
> friends to sleep. Very sad but she is 19 years old and has lived a great life. Has traveled even spend time in the Virgin Islands. She was originally our sons we had her since 2003.
> 
> 
> ...



Saying good bye to faithful  companions is always hard. The responsibility as an owner to make sure our furry buddies don't needlessly suffer is a great one and quite a burden. making the decision to end their lives is always hard and my heart goes out to you. if you thought it was time you did the right thing. We just put a fur babbie of the feline species down about a month ago 11 years of antics and head butts. they will always be with us.


----------



## sandyut (Mar 5, 2020)

So so so sorry...  Loosing a dog is very sad.  She has a long life and that is good.  Sending strength your way.


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 5, 2020)

sorry to hear that Warren, never an easy decision. but as being a pet owner it's our obligation to make sure our pets don't suffer.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 5, 2020)

gmc2003 in the thread that Al posted on chef jimmyj said exactly the true meaning of the people on this form "complete strangers helping complete strangers" the kind words and support from the members of this forum during our lost is just so great. I only know 2 people that I have meet and the rest are all supporting strangers helping strangers. I would love to meet you all personally and say thank you.

Warren


----------



## gary s (Mar 5, 2020)

Lived a Long Life,  I know  she will be greatly missed  We lost one last year 16 years old.

Gary


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 5, 2020)

Sad.
You didn't get cheated out of time with her.
But, the longer you have them, the longer you miss them?
My wife's 19 yo cat is sitting on the chair next to me as I type.
It won't be much longer for her either.


----------



## phatbac (Mar 6, 2020)

My condolences. its a sad thing to lose a pet its like a family member.

Sincerely,
Aaron


----------



## bertman (Mar 7, 2020)

One of the saddest days of my life is when we had to put our kids' first pet down. I feel for you.


----------



## mneeley490 (Mar 8, 2020)

So sorry for your loss; we've all been there. Just remember, you are not alone.


----------



## poacherjoe (Mar 9, 2020)

Sorry to hear Warren . I have loved and Lost several dogs so far in my lifetime but you do like myself and keep a few around to help cushion the loss !!! I have one left now and this one is joined at the hip with me so I know it will be tough when his time comes. RIP puppy


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 24, 2020)

I have been out of town and just now catching up on responses.  Again I want to say thank you for all the supporting comments and support.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 10, 2020)

Duncwood Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## pushok2018 (May 10, 2020)

My condolences. Warren.... This is so sad.... I am treating my two beagle girls like my babies... I know, some people close to me think I am crazy but... they are my babies... and I know what you feel now.....


----------



## Fueling Around (May 10, 2020)

A friend put down his son's 15 yo German short hair last week.
Luckily, the vet allowed his son to be with her.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 11, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> A friend put down his son's 15 yo German short hair last week.
> Luckily, the vet allowed his son to be with her.




Most vets will allow it if it isn't too traumatizing for the kids. 
I know everyone is different about their feelings on this subject. 
When we had to put down our 17 yo Bengal cat four years ago, my wife and I were there with him. I just felt that he was there for us during some really difficult times so we needed to be with him when it was his time.  
It was one of the saddest days of my life because he really was my buddy no matter what.

My wife and I are now going through the same thing with our 13y/o "pup".
She has heart failure and pulmonary edema.  
Even though she takes  five meds 4 times a day, we know that each day is a gift and the inevitable is around the corner.
Crap, I am tearing up as write this.


----------



## Steve H (May 11, 2020)

Seeing your pet off is one of life's hardest things to do. We have had our share. I'm sorry for your loss.Our dog Max. A basset pointer mix. Is 16 years old. A darn healthy age for his breed and size. He still gets the rips and goes tear assing around the house for a minute or two. Then needs a hour to recover. Food is being a less of a interest to him now and then. And his joints are paining him in the morning. I know his time is drawing to a end. So, we just deal with the accidents he has once in awhile. And keep him comfy and happy until the day comes. This will be our last pet.


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 11, 2020)

Like does have its sad times and as many friends on this forum have stated it is not easy never will be and not anything we look forward too. But we that treat them as family will continue to do it time and time again because of the companion ship and love of a wonder pet.

Warren


----------



## Fueling Around (May 11, 2020)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Most vets will allow it if it isn't too traumatizing for the kids.
> ...


His son is 30 something.  Due to circumstances, the dog ended up with my buddy and his wife for the past many years.
We're under Martial (Governor's executive orders) Law in Minnesota and veterinary care is a limited contact curbside service.


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 12, 2020)

Thanks for the like Brokenhandle it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 12, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> His son is 30 something.  Due to circumstances, the dog ended up with my buddy and his wife for the past many years.
> We're under Martial (Governor's executive orders) Law in Minnesota and veterinary care is a limited contact curbside service.



WOW!
I had not considerd that aspect at all.
I guess we're lucky down here in my part of Arizona since vets are considered essential.  
We can stay outside waiting in the vehicle or wait in the office as long as we are wearing masks and pratice social distancing.


----------



## CoolbreezeBBQ (May 12, 2020)

So sorry for your loss. I’m dreading the day this comes for me. Dogs are the best. Truly mans best friend.


----------



## lovethemeats (May 12, 2020)

Its always a sad day when you have to say goodbye to a loyal friend. All they ever want is for you to be there and give the simplest of things. A pat on the head. A belly rub.  My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 12, 2020)

Thanks for the like lovethemeats it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## mooncusser (May 15, 2020)

I'm very sorry for your loss.  Pets enrich our lives, it's a shame they can't be with us longer.


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 17, 2020)

Thanks for the like moocusser it is appreciated.

Warren


----------

